# Di cosa avete paura?



## Clementine Kruczynski (23 Giugno 2013)

(a parte Jason)


ecco, cazzarola, ero qui al computer, vicino alla finestra, e sento "bzzzzzz", mi giro, apro la finestra per fare uscire sto cazzo di moscone e CAZZO ERA UN CALABRONE NERO DI QUELLI GIGANTI!!!!!

PAURA!!!

sono fuggita via chiamando "Papà!!!!!!! Papà!!!!!!!! Aiuto!!!!!!!!!"


----------



## Nocciola (23 Giugno 2013)

Ragni! Ho il terrore di tutti i tipi di ragni
E poi l'aereo


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (23 Giugno 2013)

Ma anche i ragnettini? A me i ragnetti non fanno paura


GLI SCARAFFONI INVECE SI!!!!


----------



## Nocciola (23 Giugno 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> Ma anche i ragnettini? A me i ragnetti non fanno paura
> 
> 
> GLI SCARAFFONI INVECE SI!!!!


TUTTI I RAGNI......
Ho giá raccontato che ho fatto cadere mio figlio memtre lo allattavo perchè un ragnetto mi é salito sul piede


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (23 Giugno 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> TUTTI I RAGNI......
> Ho giá raccontato che ho fatto cadere mio figlio memtre lo allattavo perchè un ragnetto mi é salito sul piede



Minchiaz poverino!!!

io comunque sono la fidanzata di Spiderman, non posso avere paura dei ragni!


----------



## Tebe (23 Giugno 2013)

I granchi mi terrorizzano. Anche quelli congelati al super. O quelli microbi morti sulla spiaggia. O quelli alla televisione.
Mi paralizzo.
Ed è strano perchè poi tocco tutto e non mi fa schifo niente.
Ma niente davvero. Tocco qualsiasi insetto, aracnidi compresi. E anche non insetti.
Anche tutto ciò che è dotato di esoscheletro come gli astici e similari.
Insomma...qualche animale può darmi una repulsa al momento, ma poi supero e zero problemi.

Ma con i granchi...e anche i limuli.
Eravamo all'acquario di genova e quando con Mattia siamo passati dai limuli  mi sono fermata. Ho cominciato a sudare e non riuscivo ad andare avanti.
Paralizzata e sull'orlo del pianto.
Eppure i limuli erano in vasca. E sono assolutamente pacifici pur orribili visivamente.
Nulla.
Granchi e lumuli.
In famiglia sostengono io sia stata pinzata in toscana da un granchiaccio nero e peloso ed ero piccolina.
Non me lo ricordo assolutamente però.
Ed è strano. Perchè ricordo benissimo ogni volta che sono stata morsa da animali.
(siete mai stati morsi da un coniglio? Gesù che male...)


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (23 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> I granchi mi terrorizzano. Anche quelli congelati al super. O quelli microbi morti sulla spiaggia. O quelli alla televisione.
> Mi paralizzo.
> Ed è strano perchè poi tocco tutto e non mi fa schifo niente.
> Ma niente davvero. Tocco qualsiasi insetto, aracnidi compresi. E anche non insetti.
> ...


sono stata morsa da un coniglio da bambina, un male cane!

i granchi li amo, essendo io cancretta

però mi ricordo che tu avevi un'avversione per le barbe, o sbaglio?


----------



## Tebe (23 Giugno 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> sono stata morsa da un coniglio da bambina, un male cane!
> 
> i granchi li amo, essendo io cancretta
> 
> però mi ricordo che tu avevi un'avversione per le barbe, o sbaglio?


Minchia la barba.
Che SCHIFO!
INTOLLERABILE!
MIO DIO!
Il massimo di barba è due giorni. Oltre non ti tocco nemmeno.
Mi fa proprio ribrezzo, molto più che una semplice avversione.
Sono secoli che non bacio nessuno con la barba e mai lo farò.
Fosse anche mio padre.
E pensa che se a tavola c'è qualcuno con la barba tendo a mettermi in un posto dove non lo vedo mangiare e cerco di dimenticarmi la sua presenza.


Però a differenza dei granchi che mi terrorizzano le barbe ( e anche i baffi) mi fanno solo ribrezzo e repulsa al massimo.
Non ho paura mrgreen, solo schifo.


----------



## Nausicaa (23 Giugno 2013)

Uh, ho una vasta varietà di paure assortite tra cui scegliere quando mi annoio 

Fortunatamente un pò alla volta le ho imbrigliate, e anche se internamente mi tremano le ginocchia da fuori non si nota troppo, quindi vere e proprie fobie non me ne sono rimaste.

Cmq l'elenco comprende

i fulmini
le balene
le siringhe
la folla
i rumori forti
le altezze
il mare profondo (per le balene e gli squali che possono affiorare)
volare
essere toccata sulla pancia
andare in macchina


Cmq, i calabroni SONO pericolosi... avere paura dei calabroni non è una fobia, è sana prudenza... brrrr


----------



## Spider (23 Giugno 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ragni! Ho il terrore di tutti i tipi di ragni
> E poi l'aereo


..per la paura del volo ci sono appositi corsi...
 anche per i ragnoni e i ragnetti!
insomma basta conoscerli questi simpatici animaletti!
ti difendono dalle zanzare, per esempio.


----------



## Nocciola (23 Giugno 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> ..per la paura del volo ci sono appositi corsi...
> anche per i ragnoni e i ragnetti!
> insomma basta conoscerli questi simpatici animaletti!
> ti difendono dalle zanzare, per esempio.


In realtá prendo l'aereo ma mi drogo con qualche ansiolitico 
Sui ragni saranno utili ma se sparissero dalla favcia della terra sarei piùserena


----------



## Tebe (23 Giugno 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> In realtá prendo l'aereo ma mi drogo con qualche ansiolitico
> Sui ragni saranno utili ma se sparissero dalla favcia della terra sarei piùserena


Ricordo una sera che stavo guardando su sky un programma di animali e rimasi letteralmente a bocca aperta scoprendo l'esistenza di due ragni.
Il primo un ragnaccio pure piuttosto ciccio, velenosissimo ed esistenze solo in australia, ma la cosa che mi aveva un po' raccapricciata era che sto ragno aveva dei cheliceri talmente potenti che se ti mozzicava con quelli, per toglierlo dovevi strappartelo letteralmente dalla carne. Se non seccavi prima, ovvio.
Mi sono vista con le mie gambette rachitiche zompettare per casa (perchè sto ragno vive pure in città tranquillamente) e TRACK!
Un ragnaccio di 200 grammi attaccato al polpaccio che non puoi scacciare se non strappandotelo.
Che cazzo fai?
Un film del terrore.

E poi, mi sono di nuovo un po' impressionata quando due tipi, sempre australiani, che vivevano da anni in una casa bellissima in periferia (quindi nella foresta, da quelle parti) volevano trasferirsi perchè erano stufi di buttare fuori di casa almeno tre volte al giorno (CON UN RETINO DA FARFALLE!) i ragni giganti.

Che spreco. Io li avrei magnati. La carne di quei ragni è polposa, e sa vagamente di pollo.
Chissà se caramellati vengono bene...

mmmhhhh

p.s. Rngraziate che non ho postato foto


----------



## Nocciola (23 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ricordo una sera che stavo guardando su sky un programma di animali e rimasi letteralmente a bocca aperta scoprendo l'esistenza di due ragni.
> Il primo un ragnaccio pure piuttosto ciccio, velenosissimo ed esistenze solo in australia, ma la cosa che mi aveva un po' raccapricciata era che sto ragno aveva dei cheliceri talmente potenti che se ti mozzicava con quelli, per toglierlo dovevi strappartelo letteralmente dalla carne. Se non seccavi prima, ovvio.
> Mi sono vista con le mie gambette rachitiche zompettare per casa (perchè sto ragno vive pure in città tranquillamente) e TRACK!
> Un ragnaccio di 200 grammi attaccato al polpaccio che non puoi scacciare se non strappandotelo.
> ...


Ringrazia un cazzo.... 
Rinfrazia tu che non ho le faccine sul cell...


----------



## Fantastica (23 Giugno 2013)

Paura di esseri volanti che fanno rumore con le ali: vespe, bombi, api, persino libellule. Ultimamentye meno, ma insomma...


----------



## Tebe (23 Giugno 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ringrazia un cazzo....
> Rinfrazia tu che non ho le faccine sul cell...


...ho descritto troppo?

Eddai, buttala sull'ironia.
Pensa che una volta Mattia mi ha salvata da un granchio che voleva farmi del male. Piangevo come una fontana abbarbicata su uno scoglio.
Lui è venuto lì è con un bacchetto ha cominciato a schermate con il granchio.
Io che continuavo a piangere e lui che continuava a fare il moschettiere napulè.
Ad un certo punto il granchio probabilmente si è rotto i coglioni, ha disarmato Mattia e se ne andato facendoci il chelicero medio.
E sono finalmente potuta scendere dallo scoglio dopo che ho costretto Mattia a guardare in ogni buco.
E notare che avevo le scarpette da scoglio praticamente blindate che non mi toglievo nemmeno per andare a dormire.
Eravamo in un posto famoso per i granchi.

Io la butto sempre un po' sull'ironia.
Mi calma.
Quando sono inpanico per un granchio comincio a raccontarmi a voce alta storie terribili e fantastiche.
Tipo.
-Guarda che faccia che ha, ora viene qui e mi azzanna alla giugulare e io non posso fare niente!- e magari il granchio e di due centimetri ma non importa.
Ma facendo così sento il suono della mia voce e non solo quello del cuore in testa e quello del sangue che comincia a scorrere veloce nelle vene.
In più mi faccio un po' ridere da sola, anche se la situazione c'è sempre.


----------



## Nocciola (23 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ...ho descritto troppo?
> 
> Eddai, buttala sull'ironia.
> Pensa che una volta Mattia mi ha salvata da un granchio che voleva farmi del male. Piangevo come una fontana abbarbicata su uno scoglio.
> ...


Ma certo...
Stavo scherzando
Oddio ho la sensazione che i tyoi ragni mi stiano camminando addosso ma sprridevo leggendoti..,
Peró un pó stronza lo sei


----------



## sienne (23 Giugno 2013)

Ciao,

bella domanda ... 

quando mi ritrovo con qualcuno di fronte che è imprevedibile ... "arrabbiato" ... 
possono anche essere animali ... quando alcuni cani fanno vedere i denti mentre "frignano" ...

gli animaletti ... api, formiche, ragni ... no ... 


sienne


----------



## Tebe (23 Giugno 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma certo...
> Stavo scherzando
> Oddio ho la sensazione che i tyoi ragni mi stiano camminando addosso ma sprridevo leggendoti..,
> Peró un pó stronza lo sei



solo un pochino...

 la butto sull'ironia proprio perchè capisco la fobia. E' brutta brutta. :unhappy:

Anni fa scoprì che nel materiale delle lenti a contatto poteva esserci sangue di limulo (che è molto usato nella medicina. E' sangue a base di rame, come i vulcaniani di star trek) e da quel momento ogni volta che metto le lenti, e quindi tutti i giorni,  penso al giorno dell'acquario e sto nervosa almeno 5 minuti.


Il limulo e il granchio comunque, nulla in confronto a quella volta che.
Il panico più totale.
Mi sono vista persa.
In un nanosecondo ho detto. Non ho scampo.
Porca merda.

























Il tipo che si stava spogliando aveva una roba.
Enorme.
:unhappy:


paura.

















ma poi.


:festa::festa:


----------



## Eliade (23 Giugno 2013)

Io non le dico, perché oltre la fobia vera e propria ho paura che tebe possa postarmi foto/scrivermi cose schifidor sulle mie fobie, quando meno me lo aspetti. 

Parlando di cose che mi disgustano direi tutte le cose mollicce e viscide al tatto (l'uovo in primis), l'odore e il sapore del pecorino e provolone, l'odore della maionese fatta in casa, etc.


----------



## free (23 Giugno 2013)

ho paura di perdere la salute, anche per gli altri


----------



## Tebe (23 Giugno 2013)

Eliade ha detto:


> Io non le dico, perché oltre la fobia vera e propria ho paura che tebe possa postarmi foto/scrivermi cose schifidor sulle mie fobie, quando meno me lo aspetti. View attachment 7107
> 
> Parlando di cose che mi disgustano direi tutte le cose mollicce e viscide al tatto (l'uovo in primis), l'odore e il sapore del pecorino e provolone, l'odore della maionese fatta in casa, etc.



ma che stronzetta dai!!!
Ma io? Io potrei mai fare queste cose?
Sono empatica ricordi?
Sno davvero traumatizzata da questa cosa.
E anche un po civettuolamente offesa.
Flap e flap 

:blank:










 Non la mangi la cervella?
Che buona.
Io con mia nonna mi succhiavo le teste di gallina.
Ho ancora l'acquolina in bocca al pensiero.


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Giugno 2013)

Cavolo non mi viene in mente nulla a parte che mi fanno schifo. Gli scorpioni... Ci penso....


----------



## Eliade (23 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma che stronzetta dai!!!
> Ma io? Io potrei mai fare queste cose?
> Sono empatica ricordi?
> Sno davvero traumatizzata da questa cosa.
> ...


No, non mangio la cervella....e nemmeno le teste di gallina.
Lo sapevo che non dovevo scrivere! :unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:
Bastardissima....................................................


----------



## devastata (23 Giugno 2013)

Mi fanno ribrezzo i topi, quelli grossi, e purtroppo al mare se ne vedono parecchi. Un pò meno le biscie, ed  abbondano pure quelle.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Giugno 2013)

Fobie nessuna. Ribrezzo gli scarafaggi e basta.


----------



## contepinceton (23 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Fobie nessuna. Ribrezzo gli scarafaggi e basta.


Scommetto che temi moltissimo i clamidofori troncati no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Come sai ti hanno fatto fuggire no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lothar57 (23 Giugno 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Scommetto che temi moltissimo i clamidofori troncati no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> Come sai ti hanno fatto fuggire no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ciao monissimo


----------



## passante (23 Giugno 2013)

io ho paura della morte  ma forse ancora di più di vedere morire le persone che amo. della solitudie. anche un po' della vecchiaia. a volte ho provato paura in montagna e anche in immersione, ma insomma c'erano dei perché.  schifo non so. i ratti, probabilmente.


----------



## Tubarao (23 Giugno 2013)

Serpenti.

Ma solo visti da di fronte e con la bocca aperta. A me un serpente con la bocca aperta mette una paura fifa. Finchè li vedo con la bocca chiusa pure pure, anzi, ne apprezzo anche la bellezza (Il Cobra è bellissimo).


----------



## contepinceton (24 Giugno 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Serpenti.
> 
> Ma solo visti da di fronte e con la bocca aperta. A me un serpente con la bocca aperta mette una paura fifa. Finchè li vedo con la bocca chiusa pure pure, anzi, ne apprezzo anche la bellezza (Il Cobra è bellissimo).


Beh mai viste le vipere del pasubio?
O i scarbonassi?


----------



## Simy (24 Giugno 2013)

ho paura delle cavallette e delle mantidi religiose...:unhappy:


----------



## viola di mare (24 Giugno 2013)

*io ho paura di*

terremoti
tuoni fulmini e saette
altezza


mi fanno veramente senso gli insetti in generale tranne i ragnetti mentre quelli che mi fanno schifo più di tutti sono le blatte... 

man in black è stato una sofferenza per me vederlo :blank:


----------



## Brunetta (24 Giugno 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> terremoti
> tuoni fulmini e saette
> altezza
> 
> ...


In Man in black fa ridere però.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Giugno 2013)

Ho paura seria della povertà vera quella che fa ritrovare senza casa o riscaldamento o cibo.


----------



## lunaiena (24 Giugno 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> (a parte Jason)
> 
> 
> ecco, cazzarola, ero qui al computer, vicino alla finestra, e sento "bzzzzzz", mi giro, apro la finestra per fare uscire sto cazzo di moscone e CAZZO ERA UN CALABRONE NERO DI QUELLI GIGANTI!!!!!
> ...



Di niente a livello di insetti o animali vari ...


Le mie paure sono più direzionate nelle persone...


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Giugno 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Uh, ho una vasta varietà di paure assortite tra cui scegliere quando mi annoio
> 
> Fortunatamente un pò alla volta le ho imbrigliate, e anche se internamente mi tremano le ginocchia da fuori non si nota troppo, quindi vere e proprie fobie non me ne sono rimaste.
> 
> ...


Minchia.

EDIT: ma poi, scusa, quando trombi come fai per la cosa della pancia? Metti una pancera? Ti avvolgi la panza nella pellicola trasparente?


----------



## Lui (24 Giugno 2013)

delle donne, perchè si vantano, ignoranti, dei molteplici amanti e degli uomini che, ignoranti, alle loro spalle, le sputtanano.


----------



## Lui (24 Giugno 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Minchia.
> 
> EDIT: ma poi, scusa, quando trombi come fai per la cosa della pancia? Metti una pancera? Ti avvolgi la panza nella pellicola trasparente?


si mette a pecora o ad amazzone, semplice


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Giugno 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> si mette a pecora o ad amazzone, semplice


Ad amazzone sarebbe sopra, no? Comunque mica tanto, che poi alla fine per ififa o per raffa la pancia ad un certo punto anche non volendo la sfiori o la tocchi comunque, che non è che stamo a fa le statuine, come dire.


----------



## Lui (24 Giugno 2013)

si però tu, ti poni dei problemi strani. tranne che ..................


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Giugno 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> si però tu, ti poni dei problemi strani. tranne che ..................


Io? Quali problemi strani?


----------



## Lui (24 Giugno 2013)

nel senso che ti sei soffermato alla pancia e del resto non te ne è fregato nulla. 

ma, passo , non farci caso, stò peggio del solito.


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Giugno 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> nel senso che ti sei soffermato alla pancia e del resto non te ne è fregato nulla.
> 
> ma, passo , non farci caso, stò peggio del solito.


Perchè tra quelle che ha elencato è di gran lunga la più singolare, a parte forse la paura della balene (...). Più che altro stupisce la quantità di fobie di cui soffre, e la qualità di alcune, appunto.


----------



## free (24 Giugno 2013)

ma quella della pancia è paura di soffrire il solletico!

io ogni tanto salto, proprio
anche la lingua nelle orecchie mi fa saltare


----------



## Lui (24 Giugno 2013)

free ha detto:


> io ogni tanto salto, proprio
> anche la lingua nelle orecchie mi fa saltare


mi immagino il resto, tipo salto con l'asta


----------



## free (24 Giugno 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> mi immagino il resto, tipo salto con l'asta


e meno male che ci sono  lampadari:rotfl:

tu sei insensibbbile?


----------



## Lui (24 Giugno 2013)

free ha detto:


> e meno male che ci sono lampadari:rotfl:
> 
> tu sei insensibbbile?


io, da buon SICULO, sensibbbilisimo sono. 
pensa che mi sensibbbilizzo anche quando vedo una donna che mangia un gelato.


----------



## free (24 Giugno 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> io, da buon SICULO, sensibbbilisimo sono.
> pensa che mi sensibbbilizzo anche quando vedo una donna che mangia un gelato.


nel senso che vorresti ciularle il gelato?


----------



## Lui (24 Giugno 2013)

free ha detto:


> nel senso che vorresti ciularle il gelato?


ciulare da noi ha un significato diverso dal vostro.


----------



## free (24 Giugno 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> ciulare da noi ha un significato diverso dal vostro.



non credo, è solo che da noi ne ha 2:
rubare, che sta anche per fregare, da qui scopare


----------



## Lui (24 Giugno 2013)

free ha detto:


> non credo, è solo che da noi ne ha 2:
> rubare, che sta anche per fregare, da qui scopare


ma scopare con un gelato ........... non è semplice, si scioglie con il calore, non penso sia soddisfacente. tu che ne pensi, considerato che l'universo femminile aVVolte è pieno di sorprese.


----------



## free (24 Giugno 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> ma scopare con un gelato ........... non è semplice, si scioglie con il calore, non penso sia soddisfacente. tu che ne pensi, considerato che l'universo femminile aVVolte è pieno di sorprese.



io sono molto freddolosa
quando qui tutti si lamentano per l'afa, io sto da Dio
ergo, preferirei provare con un wurstel, se proprio devo:mrgreen:


----------



## Nausicaa (24 Giugno 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Minchia.
> 
> EDIT: ma poi, scusa, quando trombi come fai per la cosa della pancia? Metti una pancera? Ti avvolgi la panza nella pellicola trasparente?



A parte che la maggior parte di quelle fobie le ho imbrigliate.
Per la pancia dipende il modo. Le carezze ok, invece è intollerabile, da scappare urlando, se qualcuno mi punta un dito contro e spinge.

Immagina che gioia per il mio ginecologo quando ero incinta!


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Giugno 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> A parte che la maggior parte di quelle fobie le ho imbrigliate.
> Per la pancia dipende il modo. *Le carezze ok, invece è intollerabile, da scappare urlando, se qualcuno mi punta un dito contro e spinge.
> 
> *Immagina che gioia per il mio ginecologo quando ero incinta!



Vabbè, ma che fobia sarebbe? Cioè, non credo piaccia a qualcuno.


----------



## Minerva (24 Giugno 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> A parte che la maggior parte di quelle fobie le ho imbrigliate.
> Per la pancia dipende il modo. Le carezze ok, invece è intollerabile, da scappare urlando, *se qualcuno mi punta un dito contro e spinge.*
> 
> Immagina che gioia per il mio ginecologo quando ero incinta!


ma perché dovrebbero farlo?:singleeye:


----------



## Nausicaa (24 Giugno 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Vabbè, ma che fobia sarebbe? Cioè, non credo piaccia a qualcuno.


Hai voglia, cosa non è disposta a fare la gente quando scopre di cosa hai paura :smile:

In più, ci sono le visite mediche.


----------



## Minerva (24 Giugno 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Hai voglia, cosa non è disposta a fare la gente quando scopre di cosa hai paura :smile:
> 
> In più, ci sono le visite mediche.


ma se ti palpano mica ti puntano il dito :singleeye:


----------



## Nausicaa (24 Giugno 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma perché dovrebbero farlo?:singleeye:


Visite mediche in primis (anche solo premere con due dita piatte  hai presente dal ginecologo?)

Non so perchè ma Fra adora farlo

I miei compagni al liceo quando hanno scoperto che mi faceva paura


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Giugno 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> A parte che la maggior parte di quelle fobie le ho imbrigliate.
> Per la pancia dipende il modo. Le carezze ok, invece è intollerabile, da scappare urlando, se qualcuno mi punta un dito contro e spinge.
> 
> Immagina che gioia per il mio ginecologo quando ero incinta!


Cioè ogni volta che ti visitava e doveva sentire la posizione del bimbo te saltavi? Povero gine sarà rimasto traumatizzato


----------



## Nausicaa (24 Giugno 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma se ti palpano mica ti puntano il dito :singleeye:


idem. Lo stesso.

Ricordo ancora la prima visita quando aspettavo Fra, e il ginecologo rassegnato che mi guardava scuotendo la testa dicendomi "ha presente signora che dovrà partorire prima o poi? Che si fa fino ad allora?"

Cmq trovo sempre "trucchi" (regole, Joey :smile per costringermi a superare.

Per questa cosa, se devo sottopormici, il trucco vincente è stato chiedere al gentile medico di poggiare prima la mano e basta, per poi cominciare a premere ma lentamente.
A quel punto aggrappandomi come una pazza da qualche parte riesco a costringermi a stare ferma.

Lo odio cmq, ma almeno riesco a farmi visitare.

Il trucco per la paura di volare che avevo era... ehm... salire convinta che saremmo precipitati e morti. Stavo malissimo tutto il tempo, anche fisicamente, ma visto che ormai ero rassegnata potevo pure stare ferma e non fare scene.

Idem gli aghi e siringhe: è inevitabile, quindi non c'è nulla che io posso fare.
Però dovevo essere preparata a vedere la siringa. Se me la mettevano sotto gli occhi all'improvviso erano guai.


----------



## Nausicaa (24 Giugno 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Cioè ogni volta che ti visitava e doveva sentire la posizione del bimbo te saltavi? Povero gine sarà rimasto traumatizzato


Parecchio!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Giugno 2013)

Io a parte l'aracnofobia ho la normale paura che succeda qualcosa ai miei figli.
Anzi il terrore che succeda qualcosa ai miei figli.
E quel qualcosa ha un ampio spettro.
Per il resto non sono schizzinosa, sono stata anche troppo in confidenza con bestie di tutti i tipi compresi alcuni bipedi non troppo ben considerati dal consorzio umano.
Sono prudente, non paurosa.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (24 Giugno 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Vabbè, ma che fobia sarebbe? Cioè, non credo piaccia a qualcuno.


Minchia Joey sei diventato Tommy De Vito!!!



"Funny how???"



Mitico!!! I love you!!!


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Giugno 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> Minchia Joey sei diventato Tommy De Vito!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Joe Pesci.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (24 Giugno 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Joe Pesci.


Ma certo! Joe Pesci in GoodFellas! Tommy De Vito!!!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (24 Giugno 2013)

"Funny how?"


[video=youtube;E84VqqCPI7w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E84VqqCPI7w[/video]


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Giugno 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> Ma certo! Joe Pesci in GoodFellas! Tommy De Vito!!!


Ok. Però la foto è presa da "Mio cugino Vincenzo", che onestamente al personaggio di Pesci in Goodfellas gli avrei sparato in bocca.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (24 Giugno 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ok. Però la foto è presa da "Mio cugino Vincenzo", che onestamente al personaggio di Pesci in Goodfellas gli avrei sparato in bocca.


vero, è Vinny! Fa schiantare in tribunale


Comunque Joe Pesci in GoodFellas è grandioso!


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Giugno 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> vero, è Vinny! Fa schiantare in tribunale
> 
> 
> Comunque Joe Pesci in GoodFellas è grandioso!


E' matto. Cioè, quando spara al piede del ragazzo fossi stato in Robert De Niro gli avrei realmente spaccato la testa a bottigliate. Che cazzo.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (24 Giugno 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E' matto. Cioè, quando spara al piede del ragazzo fossi stato in Robert De Niro gli avrei realmente spaccato la testa a bottigliate. Che cazzo.



e poi lo uccide pure...povero Spider...

però dai, alla fine si becca una pallottola in testa


----------



## viola di mare (24 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> In Man in black fa ridere però.



si ma fa proprio schifo quando gli escono da sotto il edwardvestito :bleah:


----------



## MillePensieri (24 Giugno 2013)

Da quando convivo ho superato l'ansia che mi mettevano addosso api e vespe, il mio lui ha il pollice verde e tutti i suoi fiori ne attirano a sciami. Invece mi fanno particolarmente schifo scarafaggi, forbicine, millepiedi ed altri insetti del genere. A seguire, topi e ratti, ho i brividi quando mi sfrecciano davanti mentre sono fuori a correre. Peggio ancora se li trovo a gironzolare in cortile, ma ci sono campi e canali a due passi da casa, c'è poco da fare a riguardo. 
Poi c'è il fumo di sigarette e simili, mi fa ribrezzo per come esce dalle bocche, per come volteggia nell'aria, è una cosa che sopporto a fatica. E mi riferisco proprio all'impatto visivo.


----------



## beatl (24 Giugno 2013)

Paura di essere abbandonato ... badate bene non della solitudine che, anzi, apprezzo, ma della fine di qualcosa che aveva coinvolto una parte così profonda di me.... come se quella parte se ne andasse via con colei che si allontana...

questa è una delle cose più tristi possano succedere secondo me


----------



## perplesso (25 Giugno 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> (a parte Jason)
> 
> 
> ecco, cazzarola, ero qui al computer, vicino alla finestra, e sento "bzzzzzz", mi giro, apro la finestra per fare uscire sto cazzo di moscone e CAZZO ERA UN CALABRONE NERO DI QUELLI GIGANTI!!!!!
> ...


alla fine è fuggito sto calabrone?


----------



## Brunetta (25 Giugno 2013)

Ogni giorno mi viene in mente una paura nuova e non capisco perché non mi è venuta in mente prima la mia paura più grande che confesso candidamente anche in fila al super. Non sopporto le "fini". Mi dà fastidio la fine di una cena o di un film (non toglietemi i titoli di coda:incazzato:!!!), la fine delle vacanze ma perfino la fine del lavoro sia giornalmente sia prima delle vacanze. Sarà un simbolo della fine di tutto, la morte, che invece non mi fa paura e anche delle persone care mi ha sempre dato dolore ma mai angoscia.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (25 Giugno 2013)

Scarafaggi. Alcuni blattoidi riesco a sopportarli a distanza mentre per gli scarafaggi è proprio fobia all'ennesima potenza. 

Scappo come un the warrior nel famoso film....


----------



## lothar57 (25 Giugno 2013)

Non ho paura di niente,perche'mantengo il sangue freddo,come quando in mountain bike,in mezzo ai campi mi  sono venuti incontro i cani selvaggi.Pero'prima o poi arriva il cinghiale..e quello si che potrebbe farmi paura.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (25 Giugno 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> alla fine è fuggito sto calabrone?



il mio papà l'ha ucciso! stecchito! tiè bastardo di un calabrone!


----------



## lunaiena (25 Giugno 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Non ho paura di niente,perche'mantengo il sangue freddo,come quando in mountain bike,in mezzo ai campi mi  sono venuti incontro i cani selvaggi.Pero'prima o poi arriva il cinghiale..e quello si che potrebbe farmi paura.



Tranquillo non ti fa niente neppure il cinghiale...


----------



## lothar57 (25 Giugno 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Tranquillo non ti fa niente neppure il cinghiale...


dipende Luna..se lo vedi in tempo e cambi sentiero...se  sbuca dietro una curva nel bosco buio..non so


----------



## Brunetta (25 Giugno 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> dipende Luna..se lo vedi in tempo e cambi sentiero...se  sbuca dietro una curva nel bosco buio..non so


E di tua moglie con il mattarello, no?


----------



## lunaiena (25 Giugno 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> dipende Luna..se lo vedi in tempo e cambi sentiero...se  sbuca dietro una curva nel bosco buio..non so



E bhè se lo rulli con la bici ovvio che un pochettino ne rimane risentito e forse si incavola
ma diversamente scappa ... 
almeno quelli che incontro io...

sto pensando che forse sono io che li spavento


----------



## lothar57 (25 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E di tua moglie con il mattarello, no?



:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## lothar57 (25 Giugno 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> E bhè se lo rulli con la bici ovvio che un pochettino ne rimane risentito e forse si incavola
> ma diversamente scappa ...
> almeno quelli che incontro io...
> 
> sto pensando che forse sono io che li spavento


ma i cinghiali piemontesi sono cortesi no????quelli del ns appennino meno....


----------



## Minerva (25 Giugno 2013)

della morte


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Giugno 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> della morte


dell'amore.


----------



## lunaiena (25 Giugno 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ma i cinghiali piemontesi sono cortesi no????quelli del ns appennino meno....


E' vero si...dimenticavo...


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Giugno 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Non ho paura di niente,perche'mantengo il sangue freddo,come quando in mountain bike,in mezzo ai campi mi sono venuti incontro i cani selvaggi.Pero'prima o poi arriva *il cinghiale*..e quello si che potrebbe farmi paura.


mannò dài, io l'ho incontrato più volte e non è successo niente. Ognuno per la sua strada, peace and love.


----------



## Minerva (25 Giugno 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> dell'amore.


oh poverino


----------



## Nocciola (25 Giugno 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> della morte


Dal tanto che mi fa paura neanche l'ho nominata


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Giugno 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> oh poverino



Mannò, era:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (25 Giugno 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mannò, era:


dylan dog


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Giugno 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> dylan dog


Liberamente ispirato a.


----------



## contepinceton (26 Giugno 2013)

Il Conte una sola paura...

Quella del due di picche:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------

